# ominous theme



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is my attempt at creating a tense, "scary"-sounding theme.

My goal was to create a mounting sense of being chased, like something is after you and you're running for your life.

At the end, after the climax of the piece, I placed a sort of musical joke, a "sigh of relief" in the form of a major-key harp.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow.

(Oh, I need more characters than that. Alright. The double basses at 0:19 get a bit lost in the murk. Would they do that in a real orchestra? I don't know anything about orchestration. I wonder if they should be doubled with cellos or something. Anyway, it's very nice with the motif coming at you from several directions and ramping up the tension like that.)


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its pretty good build up, but the climax comes across weakly!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for these comments guys, they are helpful.

With the exception of the harp, I used only cellos (one of the few semi-realistic-sounding instruments in Finale), which accounts for the weakness of the climax: horns would have been stronger.


----------

